
Microsoft asks White House for US business exception to travel ban - karthikp
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/2/14487132/microsoft-travel-ban-work-student-visa-immigration-exception
======
mtgx
"We only care about the making money part. Please don't ban _that_..."

